# newbie needs advice: Scott Speedster S60 FB or Giant Rapid 3



## tokyowheels (Jul 14, 2010)

2009 Scott Speedster S60 FB (Flat Bar) Road Bike (closeout) for $399 brand new

OR

2010 Giant Rapid 3 for $599 brand new

Should I buy the cheaper closeout 2009 model Scott S60 online then have it shipped and buy pedals OR simply buy the regular priced 2010 model Giant Rapid 3 from an LBS

Giant Rapid 3 specs:

frame
ALUXX-Grade aluminum
fork
Advanced-Grade Composite, Alloy OverDrive Steerer
handlebar
Giant Connect, flat 31.8
stem
Alloy adjustable height
seatpost
Giant Connect, 30.9
saddle
Giant Performance Road, Men's or Women's 
pedals
Caged w/Clips
shifter
Shimano R440
front derailleur
Shimano R453
rear derailleur
Shimano Tiagra
brakes
Alloy Direct Pull Cantilever
brake levers
Tektro Alloy, short reach
cassette
Shimano HG-50 12x25, 9-speed
chain
Shimano HG-73
cranks
FSA Omega Mega Exo, 30/39/50
bb
FSA Mega Exo, External
rims
Giant Sport Road, Double Wall
hubs[F] Formula Sealed, [R] Shimano 2200, 32h
spokes
Stainless Steel
tires
Kenda Kwest, 700x28
extras
Alloy bar-ends

Scott Speedster S60 FB specs:

Frame

Hydroformed 7005 double butted tubing 
Integrated headset 
Scott alloy fork 

Components

Shimano 2200 rear derailleur 
Shimano fd2203 front derailleur 
Shimano R223 shifters 24 speed 
Truvativ IsoFlow crankset 
Scott Comp L SCBR 316 brakes 
SRAM cassette 
Scott flat handlebar 
Scott stem 
Scott Alloy seatpost 
No pedals 

Wheels

Alex Race 24 Aero profile rims 
Stainless steel spokes 
Scott Comp hubs 
Hutchinson Flash 700x23c tires


----------



## wildkyle90 (Jul 15, 2010)

whatevery you like best. and whats comfortable. I have the speedster s50 and love it. great bike.


----------

